# I <3 GBAtemp - the game



## TheStump (Feb 24, 2007)

Also posted in the Competition thread:
ok, well im finallly done, it took ages but i did it, my first ever flash project and its a game...
drum roll plz.

its....
*I *


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful job!
..and I had fun playing it too!


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, very nice. Impressive stuff!!


----------



## TheStump (Feb 24, 2007)

yay, thats great to hear.
i would have loved to put you both and other mods/admins into the game but only had so much time.
...I REGRET NOTHING!


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 24, 2007)

Sweet, fun to play and coolio.

Onlly thing I dislike is how short it is, but you were on a time constraint.
So nice job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And drat, I really got to finish my entry, its taking a while.


----------



## Orc (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice.
I


----------



## Jax (Feb 24, 2007)

Give this man the Internet!


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 24, 2007)

friggin sweet...


----------



## dice (Feb 24, 2007)

IM LOVIN' IT!


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> IM LOVIN' IT!



DODODODODO

me too.


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 24, 2007)

I cna't do the bit where you have to squish the TPi. :'(

I don't know where to click.


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> I cna't do the bit where you have to squish the TPi. :'(
> 
> I don't know where to click.



same!!


----------



## JPH (Feb 24, 2007)

Opium, just send his ass and r4...


----------



## Verocity (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> Opium, just send his ass and r4...



Really. Competition is rough.


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 24, 2007)

It looks like Wario Ware. And I like it. Great game ^^

P.S. I could host the file for you


----------



## TheStump (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for all the positive comments guys, im glad my first ever flash work is appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also for you_ (and i use this phase lightly)_ 'gaming retards' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
to get past Tpiwait till his head is at the very top then click the top of his head at that point


----------



## tshu (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Mortenga (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Feb 25 2007 said:


>














That made me LOL.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 25, 2007)

lol @ tshu, thats the last time a say the words 'gaming retards' without expecting a photoshopped web image. It makes me lol everytime i see it


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 25, 2007)

TheStump.

Give teddy a hug.


----------



## M3LV1N (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, Great job! I had a blasty blast playing it.


----------



## Opium (Feb 25, 2007)

That was great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I especially like unzipping the rom the manual way and hitting maxconsole in the groin.

Very clever and very creative, great work!


----------



## Costello (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't find the words ... it's a real surprise! you seem to have put a lot of effort and creativity into this! ... 
this is awesome... what else can I say!


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 25, 2007)

This is tops man! You can see you put a large amount of effort into putting it together.

It also made me giggle like a lil' schoolgirl, I love your sense of humor.


----------



## decript (Feb 25, 2007)

Very clever minigames.
Nice one!


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 25, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## TheStump (Feb 25, 2007)

*WOW* thanks everyone for the comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ill definatley think about creating a long sequal/new game in the future. This is all very positive feedback on my very first flash project.
Though before i bother im going to learn how to animate more inside the program as aposed to making every little thing in photoshop and Imageready (.gif) then sending that to a ridiculessly LONG flash file, seriously it was like 8000 frames. Man ive got to learn how to action script properly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(MC DUI @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> It also made me giggle like a lil' schoolgirl, I love your sense of humor.


Representin the East Coast here, seems it comes with the local culture (or lack there of)
, yeah i have somewhat of an odd sense of humour, i keep laughing myself when everything just blows up all the time and the dodgy ass ending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on another note i would like to work together with some members on a REAL game, that would be awsome. Maybe like a GBAtemp project for the NDS. any takers?


----------



## xalphax (Feb 25, 2007)

outstanding


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> LONG flash file, seriously it was like 8000 frames.








 8000? Good lord man!

Awesome game, but dang. Thats a bit overkill, dont you think? You could do the same thing with probably two frames for each minigame, maybe even 1. It's not so much actionscript as it is understanding how powerful a movieclip is in Flash. Once you've got that down, projects become so much more manageable.

Great effort though, I think it turned out great


----------



## Harsky (Feb 25, 2007)

I love this entry so much... shame I can't top it... oh well, I got an R4 yesterday...


----------



## Bitbyte (Feb 25, 2007)

Hah! When I first read the comments, I was hoping for something good, but this is sooooo awesome, way better than I thought it'd be. Really, top-notch stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hope you enjoy your R4!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so awesome!


----------



## Cjuub (Feb 25, 2007)

If this guy doesn't get an R4, I'm leaving GBAtemp! Seriously.
(Ok.. Not seriously.)

Awesome work!


----------



## FSSimon (Feb 25, 2007)

killing the Racoon was satisfying.


----------



## DEF- (Feb 25, 2007)

Great idea, great game. Short but fun


----------



## Killermech (Feb 28, 2007)

This game is pure genius!
Too bad the replay value was like.... none  :'(


----------



## TheStump (Feb 28, 2007)

^ yeah i know what you mean, i wish i could have made it way longer, but my lack of Flash skills and the time i had to do it was limiting me. I bacially started the day after the contest began.

But hey, ive got some sweet tutes on Flash now so when i get around to learning more i may update this game or make a sequal/or a complete new game. Glad you liked it though
and once i learn to set this game up into a more user friendly way for me to make it, i may open up the floor for others to make there own animations for the game and minigames, just to extent the length and add some more variety. All stuff that i will look into. Though im just just that poeple actually like it, i cant be happy with my first flash project.*wipes tears*


----------

